# how to catch a goat



## southfloridanewbies (Apr 13, 2013)

we recently bought 3 Nigerian Dwarf goats ages 1,2,3 years of age. We need to trim hooves. The 1 and 3 year old does are doable as they will get on the milking stand and let you look at their hooves with some struggling but not much. 

The problem is the 2 year old goat. She will eat our of our hands but will never let you touch her and she is skittish to beat all. I can't walk within 5 feet that she's not bouncing and running off. 

My question is how do you catch a goat. I need to catch her so I can trim her hooves.

Any suggestions.

We've had all these goats about a month. All their hooves are in bad shape and need immediate attention,

Appreciate any advice - Thanks


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If you can get some cattle panels, or sheets of plywood, trap her into a corner. Maybe lure her over there with some grain. Tie her up, and get to work on those feet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to create a small area to herd them into.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wire a section of 5' high cattle panel - cut so it will clear the other side of the shed/pen - to the front support of your shed or a small pen so there is about an inch of clearance above the ground. Run her behind it, swing shut and wire/fasten securely behind her, then put a halter on her and have at it. This also works with any existing gates and small pens, but you will need someone to keep pressure on the gate until you get her haltered.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes a catch pen is what you need. I've also used a panel on the shelter doorway to catch the unruly ones. I put a bucket of feed in there and they don't realize it's a trap until it's too late.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

We had a doe that you could not get anywhere near also. When it was time for her to eat grain I would touch and rub her all over and only let her eat while I was right there and in her face touching her. It took a few weeks but she was soon a pocket pet. We have short chains in the barn (about 8 inches) that they are all clipped to so each doe gets her meal and no one gets to hog anyone elses' feed.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha...I should take a picture of the catch pole I made for my wild doe. She will NOT be herded into a corner, and she will just barely get close enough to take grain from my hand. So I used a lunge whip to sort of mock up a pole like ACOs use to catch dogs, with a loop that slides over her neck. It works!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she eats out of your hand go to a corner of the pen and either hand her some food while someone sneaks up on her or if you don't have help pour some in the corner and wait till she is eating. That's how I do it. I have a lot of not so friendly goats and it works good for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

one of our goats was skiddish - sorta by accident it changed. She was underwieght so when we fed we made her her own bowl of grain and as all the goats would get to the trough we'd lure/ pull her aside and give her her own dish. Soon we'd call her and she'd come for her own grain. After a month or so as she ate we could pet her. Now after a few months she comes to us with no problem, grain or not. I guess in the long run, she gained our trust. Didn't happen over night - months - but after two years of trying to catch her, a few months was worth all the extra patience. All our goats know a syringe, clippers, etc, and do back off a bit, but don't run away. Not perfect, but workable.


----------

